

Teach someone least squares - least squares learning tool - freebsd_dude
http://statgadgets.student.iastate.edu/teaching/LinearRegression.html

======
TrevorBurnham
I find the "correlation" number confusing. The interface presents it alongside
the RSS, yet one is affected by the line I'm manipulating while the other
isn't.

